# new rescue cat, v timid, advice please!



## Jet90 (Dec 5, 2011)

In the new year i am adopting a 6 month old female kitty. She has been spayed, went to the rescue and was placed in a foster home with her sister, both feral. 

She has never shown any signs of aggression, and has come a long long way and is now ready to be rehomed, but it will take a lot of work still to get her feeling comfortable and safe and not fearful. 

She is v timid. Will accept food out of your hand - when i went to the foster home to meet her she even took some ham from my fingertips after pawing at me cautiously for it!! 

But she hid for about half an hour, amd kept going back to hide away, scared. She cant be touched or stroked, it is still too much for her, but im confident that while she may never be a lapcat, she really does have the potential to be trusting and relaxed enough to allow strokes and physical contact with time, effort and patience on my part. 


I was wondering if anyone had any experience with timid cats and would be able to offer me some advice and tips, what helped you, what is worth a try, and what is to be avoided etc. 


She needs lots of one-to-one work and gets along excellently with other cats ( which is why the lady who runs the rescue thinks she is perfect to come to live with me, as i am unemployed due to disability, passionate about helping these moggies, and have 4 myself already including another female kitten the same age.)

Any help anyone can offer would be great, thanks! Xxx


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi there.

Firstly, well done for taking on this little one! I would avoid any loud noises or sudden movement until she gains some confidence. She will gain trust in you with time. Let her come to you and try not to corner her if possible as she might lash out. 

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

When I got Kizzy she was timid and I just gave her space and time. Let her come to you in her own time. It took Kizzy 3 weeks to sit on my lap and I thought it would never happen. Hattie comes to me but is still finding her feet after 3 weeks and has not say on my lap but I am sure it is just a matter of time. I just let the cats do their own thing.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I rescued 2 feral kittens from a farm and it took me ages to get them used to us. But it is worth the work!

Bare in mind that when she comes to your house she will be scared of the new surroundings. I would keep her in one room with all she needs at the beginning until she gets used to you.

Here is what I did (trying to keep it short):
- sit on the floor and read a book out loud
- if she does not approach you don't feel sad, it can take a while
- if she does approach you just keep on reading and don't try touching her
Keep these visits short (max 20 mins) but frequent (at least once per hour).

Once she approaches you and stays by your side for longer you can slowly move your hand towards her. Keep your hand in a fist and let her sniff it. Repeat this until you feel she is getting more confident. Then you can start stroking her.

I would only let her out of the room once she is completely used to you. It could take a few days or even a few weeks. Always have some treats next to you. Let her eat them if she wants to.

I too had a radio on all the time to get them used to other human voices (choose a channel where they talk loads).

I've got so many other tips and tricks, let me know if you need any further advice.

One of my kittens actually now sits on my laps for a few minutes at a time.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Just one word - patience ! Many years ago I had two feral born kittens who I adopted at 6 months - it was weeks before I even saw them and in the end I adopted a third more friendly cat so I had one I could see! 

In time (in this case many months) they became my lovely friends and both although always timid would sit on my lap and I had many lovely years with this pair - there is nothing more rewarding than when a cat learns to trust you after a long long wait. Good luck


----------



## Jet90 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thankyou so much for all of your advice so far :-D 

I was so worried this topic would go ignored! 

I'm preparing everything for her now so its all fully ready and i dont have to do anything but the most basic things when she is here (empty litter tray, fresh water and food). So far, i've decided that she will be in the back bedroom initially - its the warmest room but also the only bedroom with a catproofed window that isnt in need of repair (im fixing the other 3 tomorrow/day after) so will have fresh air circulating. 

Food and water bowls will be opposite side of room to the door, in the corner. I have a small pet bed and lots of blankets for her which i'll have a couple under the bed (agaim with lovely kitty blankets for her to get snuggly and safe), and the litter tray at other side of room to food in corner. I've a small scratch post to go in there too. I've spent today and will continue tomorrow to completely declutter the room as ovrr xmas its become a bit of a catch-all dumping ground!! 


I'm so excited about her coming to her new home, i just have such a good feeling about her. I think she has already shown she can do this, and i'm determined to do everything i can tp help her achieve it. She is such a gorgeous fluffy little beauty, and timid or not, she has shown glimpses of a beauty personality shining thru. 

God i sound touched!!! Haha.  i feel so dothery atm as im preparing for her arrival, but i know i will be very calm once she is here. 

I think it will help me as well, as she NEEDS me to be calm and a stable influence in her life, so it will keep me motivated to keep my anxiety under control too  bonus, huh?! Cats are so calming for me anyway though. 


If anyone can think of anything i can put in her room, or things i should avoid, then please let me know. Am so worried about overlooking something so obvious. 

Thanks again  *wanders off to fret about whether she will hate me* lol xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just sending my good wishes for you today.
Hope all goes well for you and your new Baby. xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Being yourself and ignoring it can help as well since cats interpret being looked at as threatening. A few well-choosen treats gradually being put nearer and nearer to you can help as well, plus a treat when it does something braver / more outgoing.


----------



## Jet90 (Dec 5, 2011)

....well, there's her bedroom sorted! Just need to shift the last few bits up into my stupidly tiny loft, hoover the bedroom, and i'm ready!

Xx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Lots of luck! Bibi (in pic) spent nearly a month under my bed. She is still (18 months on) scared and easily spooked, but it's very rewarding when you make small inroads!

Keeping low level works, lots of treats, and try some rod toys like Da Bird, moving to shorter rods over time. Bibi loves a laserlight toy too.

My vet suggested a food with Zylkene, which is a supplement that helps to soothe. It worked a treat (she went missing too so was very stressed) and may be worth looking at if things don't improve.

Good luck and looking forward to photos and reports!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Jet90,

I saw your post (and sorry if repeating anything anyone else has said) but I thought I should replay because I am in exactly the same situation.....but just further down the road. 3 weeks ago me and my boyfriend adopted two 6month old cats, one of which is very, very timid. He is called Charlie the adoption people were so honest, they explained he couldn't be picked up, he was very very shy, hid from most people that visited etc. Anyway - when they arrived we put them in one room (our kitchen) and we just sat there with them and talked for about an hour, then we left them for an hour and we went out leaving them in peace. Arrived back then did the same again. Then a few days later we let them into the hall way, then the lounge etc etc. 

What we have found with our timid guy was that if you gave him treats (which he took from your hand) he would get closer and closer to you. Then you could pet him once or twice. Always reward them and say good boy/girl in a calm tone. Do stuff like this at eating time. Make a fuss about the food - I call dinner tap the bowl they now understand what this means (pavlovs dog really), I can sometimes sneak a stroke in then. 

Another thing we noticed was he only liked being petted in the kitchen - this could be because it was his first room or where food was I don't know. But it was only this room and only when his brother was there. Now we can do it in other rooms - but still sometimes he runs away. It's just time.

We have also noticed there are times of the day when we can stroke him for longer - such as before breakfast, or when we have been out long - this i suppose is because he misses up. Other times include when him and his brother have a washing session - usually around lunch time, then we can stroke him. 

Always remember to use food - crude I know but it works - it's positive reinforcment. Always speak in calm soft tones and when you feed him/her sit there (a safe distance away) in the room and calmly chat to them/tell them they are good. 

If they hide, just sit near them and talk to them again - this will get them used to you being around, it goes without saying that you shouldn't turf them out. And one last thing - I don't know if this will work and I haven't read anything about this, but I try and stroke our other cat infront of him - hoping he thinks - 'ahh actually they are ok I should let them do that to me'. Because sometimes when we are stroking his brother he now comes up willingly for strokes (we are amazed) but again this is only in the kitchen! 

It is a slow progress - but so rewarding. We love seeing him get more friendly everyday - and his brother also, who now sometimes sleeps next to me on the sofa - most adorbale thing ever. But best of luck with your little one


----------



## Jet90 (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, little Lexi is here!! She came at about 4pm, hsd a good look around the bedroom, then set up camp under the bed. Has been out to wee in tray and had a nosey on my shelves while alone in the room and gone back under. She is truly beautiful. Will share pics when i can get one, atm only have her peeping face lol xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Good luck with Lexi.I have just caught up with this thread.
As already said patience,perseverence and lots of TLC will win the day.
I had a semi feral appear in the garden a few years back,it took a long time to gain any trust with him,he lived in an adapted shed for a couple of years.He was quite ill when he had an abscess after a cat fight so I had to "bite the bullet" and manhandle him to get him to the vet,he was in pain but it was a turning point.
He went from hissy/spitty rip your throat out to sleeping on the bed in 12 months,love can conquer all.
Hope it all goes well


----------



## emziewemzie (Jan 5, 2013)

I would say just give her time and space, again try not to spook her (loud noises, sudden movements) and if she hides away let her... eventualy she will come to like you and settle down it may take days/weeks/years but it will all be worth it in the end... we hav feral cats and kittens on our yard and they are starting to become very tame but it has taken almost 6 months for the mum cat to even allow anyone near her so patience is the key x


----------



## Tayto Girl (May 21, 2012)

We have had our rescue for a week now, she still spends most of her time under the girls bed, but does come out at night for a look. We ignore her as much as possible but have a little routine that when she comes out she gets a little bowl of boiled chicken as a treat. 

Its slow but we are making progress very gradually. She runs at noises or unexpected movement but we make sure she can get to one of her safe spots when she needs to. 

Good luck - hopefully we'll have some love and cuddles from them soon


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Jet90,

I wrote a reply to you ages ago (before you got Lexi) and it seems to have never posted - whoops. Anyway I just wanted to say I have had my very timid rescue cat now for nearly 4 weeks, and the changes have been amazing. We were told before we got him how timid he was and he couldn't be picked up and it was hard to stroke him - but wow hes so friendly!

My advice would be don't rush things - patients. When we first got them we would sit there and just talk to eachother with them in the room. Then I talked to them (we have 2 cats). He got used to our tones and whenenever he did somethign good I always praised him. I made a deal out of food time, announcing food talking to him. I read somewhere you should stay in the room when they are eating so I did that and just nattered to them. 

Treats/ bribes are a must! We give our timid guy a treat (which he takes from our hands) then stroke him twice then a treat etc etc.

Ours is still a little timid but we can now walk past him - you just have ignore them and walk past. Now around 80% of the time he doesn't flinch. 

it is such a joy seeing them come out of their shell so I wish you all the best and let us know how you get on!!


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Aww we'll done you for adopting this little furry!

When We adopted Skip, she wouldn't come out from under the bed for about 3 days straight - not for food or even to use the litter tray.

I left her there to chill out and get out scent. On the odd occasion I wold pop my hand under there so she could smell me, or I would wear a scarf or hat for a day and then pop it under there with her. 

After the third day she came out, and she has never stopped being by my side since. She is still fearful of strangers and loud noises, but in the last year we have come a long way.

To be honest, you have it down to a tee; love and patience. She will learn to trust you, no worries  x


----------



## Jet90 (Dec 5, 2011)

hiya everyone!! 

thankyou so much for your replies... i promise i'll reply to everyone individually when i can get onto my laptop. 


not sure if i mentioned i have also aquired one of my neighbour's two dogs also!! this was on thursday.... she was going to be pts because the other dog was snapping at her. now, i tried to change her mind, put her in touch with a local behaviourist who is excellent, and also recommended a few other places to look for some support with regards to snapping dog, but she was adamant. her appt at vets was friday morning. that was cancelled and she moved next door with me until ex is settled in new place and she will live w him happily. poor love, is no way she should have been going to be pts!!!! 



however, back to the point of my post!!! lexi!! 

general update, individual replies will follow (not sure if i mentioned that??? and csnt scroll up on stupid phone lol. ditzy!!) soon as i am on laptop.


she stayed under the bed until early hours of the morning, crept out to munch some food and then went behind sofa in bedroom. jumped up on bed at some point too to have a good sniff about of both me and the collie sasha. got spooked and went back into hiding. i didnt move anything other than my eyes and didnt make eye contact with her when she came out.


yesterday i had an extra pair of eyes staring me out while i went to loo and sorted bathroom litter tray out  she sat curiously at the door, relaxed but not scared. 

this afternoon she jumped up about 6 inches away from me onto bedroom sofa and leant forward to sniff my arm. she followed me into bathroom again and then ventured down the stairs to sniff at another food bowl. spooked and shot up to the safety of under the bed again. 

then today i've had a game of 'kill the dangly jittery length of ribbon' with her for about half an hour. we have had purring altho she was still jumpy and easily spooked. avoided eye contact but did put hand on floor wound in ribbon and she sniffed it and licked it! 
she also was close enough to misjudge ribbon and bop me on the knee when she grabbed for it. fosterer and lady who runs rescue are amazed, as am i. 



thanks again xxx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

It's all sounding very promising! Well done!!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Yayyy great progress


----------



## Jet90 (Dec 5, 2011)

:-D she has just braved it past my other 4 cats, all the way down the stairs, and stuck her head into the room to check out whats going on down here. stepped into the room and made to walk over to the sofa where im sitting, then thought better of it. eee she has been so brave! got 2 dozy big dogs and a little dog too in the room, she seemed so unphased by them though!! she has already met sasha and pippa as they sleep upstairs (sasha is border collie, pippa is chihuahua), but this was the first time she has met willow (lurcher x springer). taking it all in her stride!! soooo proud!!!  xxx


----------

